
Intel's new storage chip is 1,000 times faster than flash memory - jaimebuelta
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/28/9058393/intels-micron-memory-3D-xpoint-speed
======
desdiv
If you asked me to explain what a memristor is without using the words
"memory" and "resistor", I probably would have said something very close to
this sentence in the article:

>The new architecture does without transistors entirely, relying on a bulk
material property change to switch bits from a low-resistance to a high-
resistance state.

So what's the difference between Intel's 3D Xpoint and memristors?

~~~
minthd
Maybe there's no difference ? maybe they want to play the stock market,
because for memristors, they might have competition, for example from crossbar
inc ?

~~~
desdiv
The memristor patents might be an issue as well.

~~~
minthd
Maybe intel mostly licenses the tech from crossbar, and just scales the
production ?

